# Anybody Camp?



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

Do any of you guys go out camping at lakes and fish the weekend? Or just head out to get away from the hustle and bustle of city life?

I like to get out every other weekend or so. I mostly go to the local lake and spent the weekend in a tent. I am looking to upgrade to a cab over camper. No more freezin my hinny off at night 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

At my age camping means AC on with a remote in my hand.

I camped for 22 years in the army and even longer with kids.

I am retired and no kids left in the house.

Good luck with the camping. :lol: 

D.R.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2007)

I go with the boys at least once a year into a remote cabin type scenario. But Tent...no. I did once and had a horrible experience. I purchased the cheap tent and sleeping bag and the rest is history. We were "stuck" up in the woods for 3 days with Hamburgers, Beer and DR Pepper.

I HATE Dr. Pepper!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 28, 2007)

A time or two a year, I'll 'camp', which means I take off after work to the lake, tent in the back of the truck, get there, fish till dark, eat, sleep in the truck, get up, and do it all over again 

Soon i'll just stop taking the tent, more room for me in the truck (Blazer)!!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 1, 2007)

There's nothing like campin' out on the lake!!! Throw the tent up,get her staked down,grab the mattress out of the truck and throw it in along with a fan of course, and head out on the water and catch whatever I can!! Preferably not a major sunburn!  It's amazing how funny people think you are when they see you putting your matress in a tent, but it seems like the older I get the harder the ground gets!! :?


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> It's amazing how funny people think you are when they see you putting your matress in a tent, but it seems like the older I get the harder the ground gets!! :?



Yup, know all about that...Like the one little rock that pokes you right in the back while your trying to sleep. :mrgreen:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 4, 2007)

Exactly!!! I see you have had one of these POKING experiences yourself!One of these days I will try to invest in a camper,but for now I'll just stick with the matress and tent!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> There's nothing like campin' out on the lake!!! Throw the tent up,get her staked down,grab the mattress out of the truck and throw it in along with a fan of course, and head out on the water and catch whatever I can!! Preferably not a major sunburn!  It's amazing how funny people think you are when they see you putting your matress in a tent, but it seems like the older I get the harder the ground gets!! :?



So you take the mattress off your bed at home? Thats a good idea.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 5, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> kentuckybassman said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing like campin' out on the lake!!! Throw the tent up,get her staked down,grab the mattress out of the truck and throw it in along with a fan of course, and head out on the water and catch whatever I can!! Preferably not a major sunburn!  It's amazing how funny people think you are when they see you putting your matress in a tent, but it seems like the older I get the harder the ground gets!! :?
> ...



That is hardcore! 

What about those blow up matresses?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually, We tried the blow up matress thing but with my two boys(8 and 10) those matressess didn't last too long as long those boys were playin' on them like boys do.Also, they are extremely hot to me and I hate trying to sleep and sweat be running down your face and everything else!! So I guess we'll just keep packin' the bed matress down there until we buy the camper :roll:


----------

